# What artist/concert have you been to lately?



## Warriors2013

Unless I'v missed it, I couldn't see a thread to share our experiences of our recent concerts. So, who have you been watching lately and how was it?

I'll start of with the Boss himself - Wife booked a surprise weekend in Dublin for us both and on top of that she also got tickets for us to watch The Boss at Croke Park. Been watching him quite a few times and he never gives less than 100% in his concerts - absolutely amazing from start to finish - 3 hours 20 mins non-stop.

Also going watching Lionel Richie in Manchester in a few weeks - Legend.

So who have you seen/going watching soon?


----------



## danwel

funnily enough i have just been to Slam-dunk North. Was my first experience of music from the punk rock era and to be fair i enjoyed a lot of it although some of it wasn't for me as it was just a bit too shouty and screamy


----------



## Kerr

Heading to Springsteen tonight in Glasgow. 

Got Biffy Clyro, Belladrum festival and Bryan Adams all in August. 

She wants to do Rewind festival. Also party at the palace at Linlithgow. 

No doubt there will be more to add.


----------



## goat

Eric Bibb a few weeks back and then Elephant 9 the day after. Both were very different from each other but equally brilliant.


----------



## Kimo

Haven't been to a gig in ages

Weird really a few years back I'd be at one fortnightly lol


----------



## Warriors2013

danwel said:


> funnily enough i have just been to Slam-dunk North. Was my first experience of music from the punk rock era and to be fair i enjoyed a lot of it although some of it wasn't for me as it was just a bit too shouty and screamy


isn't all punk rock shouty screamy? not my cup of tea I'm afraid, but glad you enjoyed it.



Kerr said:


> Heading to Springsteen tonight in Glasgow.
> 
> Got Biffy Clyro, Belladrum festival and Bryan Adams all in August.
> 
> She wants to do Rewind festival. Also party at the palace at Linlithgow.
> 
> No doubt there will be more to add.


Enjoy the boss pal, you are in for a treat :thumb: Bryan Adams is also a good shout :thumb:


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Mumford and Sons tickets arrived yesterday for Hyde Park in July Saw them back in November at Sheffield and they were incredible then so really looking forward to this, some good artists on in the day time so that should be a nice build up to it:thumb:


----------



## danwel

Warriors2013 said:


> isn't all punk rock shouty screamy? not my cup of tea I'm afraid, but glad you enjoyed it.


To be fair some of it wasn't as shouty and screamy as you think. Panic at the disco are a lot more main stream and almost chart music if you like.

One band i really liked was Hacktivist as the first song i listened to on the day was a cover of the Jay Z N****S in Paris and being a huge rap fan that got me hooked.

The new GF is into a lot of the punk stuff which is a huge surprise as she doesn't seem the type being what i would describe as a girly girl lol so i went with her as she wanted me to go. Was worth the bonus BF points lol


----------



## Kimo

danwel said:


> To be fair some of it wasn't as shouty and screamy as you think. Panic at the disco are a lot more main stream and almost chart music if you like.
> 
> One band i really liked was Hacktivist as the first song i listened to on the day was a cover of the Jay Z N****S in Paris and being a huge rap fan that got me hooked.
> 
> The new GF is into a lot of the punk stuff which is a huge surprise as she doesn't seem the type being what i would describe as a girly girl lol so i went with her as she wanted me to go. Was worth the bonus BF points lol


Hacktivist are amazing

Saw them at a secret venue for 100 people on a basement in London with enter shikari.

Insane night


----------



## danwel

Kimo said:


> Hacktivist are amazing
> 
> Saw them at a secret venue for 100 people on a basement in London with enter shikari.
> 
> Insane night


Bet that was awesome Kimo !!! I didn't have any expectations for the day but came away really really liking Hacktivist and am about to order their latest album. Also a few other bands i thought were decent too but Hacktivist for me were the highlight of the day.


----------



## alfajim

I'm going to see placebo in Dec. Always liked them, never bothered seeing them live. Thought it was about time. Also seeing the enemy in cov, on their farewell tour.


----------



## wd40

Going to see Rod Stewart in Inverness in a few weeks time. 
Also she got us tickets to see All Saints in Glasgow in October. :argie:


----------



## Caledoniandream

ELO in Amsterdam a couple of weeks back, very impressive.
We are going regular to Amsterdam to see concerts, as the tickets are general a 5th of the price what they are in the UK.
So including a weekend Amsterdam and flights from Manchester, it will cost about the same.
The prices ticket master asks here are very much over the top.


----------



## Warriors2013

Caledoniandream said:


> ELO in Amsterdam a couple of weeks back, very impressive.
> We are going regular to Amsterdam to see concerts, as the tickets are general a 5th of the price what they are in the UK.
> So including a weekend Amsterdam and flights from Manchester, it will cost about the same.
> The prices ticket master asks here are very much over the top.


I love ELO, never been watching them though! Didn't realise they were touring either. Might have to look into this. Nice tip about foreign concert venues too :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer

My 16 year old daughter is mad about Catfish & the Bottlemen, who I also think are pretty good, so rather than sit in the car while she and a friend is at the gig that I'm driving her to in November, I've asked for a ticket. 

we will see - am I cool enough to be seen with her or will they have 'just sold out' ??


----------



## Kimo

RaceGlazer said:


> My 16 year old daughter is mad about Catfish & the Bottlemen, who I also think are pretty good, so rather than sit in the car while she and a friend is at the gig that I'm driving her to in November, I've asked for a ticket.
> 
> we will see - am I cool enough to be seen with her or will they have 'just sold out' ??


My old boss takes his daughter to all sorts of gigs

Bmth and everything, fans think it's cool lol


----------



## Kimo

danwel said:


> Bet that was awesome Kimo !!! I didn't have any expectations for the day but came away really really liking Hacktivist and am about to order their latest album. Also a few other bands i thought were decent too but Hacktivist for me were the highlight of the day.


Best gig in a long time that was

Had rou stood right next to me while doing a couple of songs too

Epic!


----------



## rob28

The Who in Winnipeg about 4 weeks ago now. Supported by Slydigs.
An awesome concert.


----------



## Warriors2013

Watched Lionel Richie at the MEN last night. I would never have bought tickets to see him myself, but the Mrs bought them as a Christmas prezzie and I must say he was fantastic. Sang most of his hits, including loads of Commodores tracks too and the show itself was also really well done, pity he was nearly 40 minutes late coming on stage and we had to leave early to catch the last train home!


----------



## WayneST250

Lately I have seen AC/DC in London & Airbourne in Cardiff, Ive got Biffy Clyro, Steel Panther and Black Sabbath coming up with Iron Maiden & Black Stone Cherry on the cards also.


----------



## dchapman88

Went to download festival in June!
Was amazing!!!!!


----------



## President Swirl

Last one was Vader and Overkill in April. Got Obituary and Exodus, also Testament and Amon Amarth coming up soon. Used to go to loads of gigs, now I can be picky. Plus it takes longer for my bones to recover.


----------



## chris182

Saw AC/DC back in June at the Etihad. Went to watch a tribute get together at Blackpool Winter Gardens, AC/BC, Deeper Purple and Letz Zepp. Was really quite good.

Coming up, Terrorvision, Korn & Limp Bizkit, Staus Quo, Green Day and Black Star Riders.


----------



## chris182

chris182 said:


> Saw AC/DC back in June at the Etihad. Went to watch a tribute get together at Blackpool Winter Gardens, AC/BC, Deeper Purple and Letz Zepp. Was really quite good.
> 
> Coming up, Terrorvision, Korn & Limp Bizkit, Staus Quo, Green Day and Black Star Riders.


Well that was the first of my line up last night, Terrorvision. Brilliant.

Not been to the Ritz (Manchester) for a concert before but what a cracking little venue. 1500 capacity so you're never far from the stage no matter where you stand.


----------



## tmitch45

We took our 7.5 year old to see black Stone Cherry. It was a great gig at Nottingham Royal Concert Hall .The first half was acoustic the second was full on rock! He loved it taking his ear plugs out and throwing them to the floor saying its rubbish with these in! I hope its something he remembers for the rest of his life!


----------



## jasoncrow70

chris182 said:


> Saw AC/DC back in June at the Etihad. Went to watch a tribute get together at Blackpool Winter Gardens, AC/BC, Deeper Purple and Letz Zepp. Was really quite good.
> 
> Coming up, Terrorvision, Korn & Limp Bizkit, Staus Quo, Green Day and Black Star Riders.


Yeah I saw AC/DC back in June at the queen Elizabeth park Olympic stadium. I was really disappointed when Brian Johnson pulled out but TBF Axl Rose did an amazing job covering 

I've got Iron Maiden and Evanescence tickets already booked for this year so far. Tempted by download on the Sunday to see Aerosmith and Alter Bridge. I can't see Aerosmith going on too many more years and Myles Kennedy has an unbelievable voice IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ0063

Saw Bears Den before Xmas & they were great.


----------



## dcj

Y&T in November 2016, next up (at the moment) Kiss in May in Brum.


----------



## Bulkhead

I've just got my tickets to see Goldfrapp in Sydney - been waiting ages for them to come over. Can't wait.


----------



## JMorty

Saw Alter Bridge recently, really cracking gig! At the O2 and being an O2 customer made it really special!


----------



## Kerr

Quiet on here tonight and all the music threads are lacking.

Over the last few months I've only been to a few gigs. We had Twin Atlantic and The Stranglers as the main bands at the Brewdog AGM. It's always an amazing day out. 

Went along to see Maximo Park in the Lemon Tree Aberdeen. Great band in such a small venue. 

I then went along to see Luke Sital Singh upstairs at the Lemon Tree. There was about 80 people there. He deserves so much better as he is a quality musician.

We were at the cup final at Hampden and she booked tickets to some random band afterwards I'd never heard of. I got a few albums to check them out and wasn't too impressed. However their live show was very good. The Afghan Whigs were really impressive.

We went to see Robbie Williams at Murrayfield . Oh my god. Gigs with mostly women are always beyond mental. So many drunken psychopaths. He put on a good show to be fair. 

We're heading to Kendal Calling festival in a couple of weeks. That will be first time and I'm really looking forward to it. The line up looks great to me. 

I managed to get tickets on Friday for the Killers tour. I've never seen them live yet. I'm genuinely looking forward to that even though their new song is rotten.

I also bought tickets for Ed Sheeran. He's lost on me and at over £80 a ticket is utterly bonkers. Selling 3 nights at Hampden at those prices. :doublesho


----------



## PugIain

Iron maiden in Sheffield a couple of months ago.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

Saw Andy Fairweather-Low a few weeks ago, he's mainly known as the lead singer from Amen Corner years ago, but he's a brilliant guitar player, often gigs with Clapton etc. Well worth seeing.

Next concerts are Joe Brown in October, and Queen with Adam Lambert in December.

Sort of shows my age, I suppose......


----------



## GleemSpray

Week before last, we went to see Gregory Porter in concert at the International Music Eisteddfod. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lespaul

Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed and In Flames at Nottingham Arena with my Son
Iron Maiden with Shinedown at Nottingham Arena with my Son
Simple Minds at Nottingham Royal Concert Hall with my wife
Linkin Park at Birmingham Barclaycard Arena all the family.
Stone sour in Birmingham at Barclaycard Arena in November with my son to look forward too, not been a bad year for gigs this year


----------



## chris182

Well all the one's I mentioned earlier have been and gone, coming up Sparks, Airbourne, Reverend and the Makers, Deep Purple, Status Quo. Black Star Riders have added more dates so might have to go and see them again, also went and saw Green Day again when they added Sheffield.
Should have gone to watch Linkin Park but as Manchester Arena is still closed following the bombing it got cancelled, not much chance of seeing them now, not in the same format anyway.


----------



## Kerr

We're at Kendal Calling just now. It has been really good if you can manage to ignore the weather. It is rather muddy! I ended up sliding and falling last night only to get a huge cheer as by some miracle I didn't spill a drop of my beer when landing flat out.

Went around all the little stages yesterday and caught a few young bands. There was a little 12 year old who was rather good.

I've caught Frightened Rabbit, Happy Mondays and Franz Ferdinand on the main stage on Thursday.

Went along to see Jake Bugg last night, but other than a couple of songs I found him a bit dull. Stereophonics were excellent again last night. They never fail to turn up.

Looking forward to Feeder, Editors and the Manics tonight.

I just with the rain would stop.

You can watch live streams from here. You can also go back and watch earlier sets.

http://www.kendalcalling.co.uk/stream/


----------



## Spoony

I've seen a few lately at the Glasgow SSE Hydro:

Kings of Leon - brilliant, thought they were excellent.
RHCP - Great light show and great show as always, what a great band.
Muse - very well thought out stage show and a great night.
Bastille - I really enjoyed them, I thought they sounded great and really engaged the crowd.
Drake - I thought he wasn't great, talked too much and in general essentially just chanted over his own tracks which were already playing - disappointing.
Bruno Mars - brilliant, absolutely brilliant. Awesome stage show and just great atmosphere.
The Weekend - didn't realise he was so popular, sold out gig and he performed very well.
Ed Sheehan - amazing what one man and a guitar can do!
Blink 182 - not the same without Tom Delonge but still a great show, and a great gig.

Wide variety of acts in there and some surprised me more than others!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Just booked tickets to see Pet Shop Boys, Zadar, Croatia, open air concert tomorrow night.


----------



## Kerr

I was at Radio 2 at Hyde Park this weekend. It hightened my opinion that concerts with older people, and a larger proportion of woman, are the worst. They really don't know how to behave at a concert and so many can't handle their drink. They are worse than the young ones. 

We had a late night the night before and ended up being a bit late. We missed the opening of The Stereophonics. I've no idea why they put them on first. They were great as always, but it was a short set.

The venue in Hyde Park was huge. I read is was 60,000, but instantly I thought there was miles more as the crowd went back miles. It turns out most of the crowd turned up with deckchairs and picnic blankets. It really is pointless going when the stage is so far away and even the screens halfway back look small in the distance.

The seats and blankets really annoyed me at loads of them completely ignored the sign telling them not to go any further forward. There was tons of people trying to claim huge areas of ground near the front and getting aggressive when people stood in front of them. Annoyingly security did nothing. Totally selfish behaviour.

Security checks were very weak again. All these terrorist attacks with every gig and event I've been to since have all claimed tight security. I walked straight in again. 

There was a pile of umbrellas confiscated at the door. I'm sure everyone knows it is a no go at busy festival and it was highlighted often enough. However come the rain umbrellas were everywhere and I'm getting my eyes poked out. Not exactly tight security when people manage to get golf umbrellas past security. 

Take That were alright. I preferred Robbie to the three remaining members. He put on a better show and performance. 

Blondie were not bad. I did expect a bit more. 

Shania Twain was good. She's still beautiful.

James Blunt was good. He's a guilty pleasure of mine.:lol: He gets an unfair time as he's pretty good. I seen him before he was famous as he was better. His sound was better before he softened thing up for the mainstream.

There was a folk band on earlier and I felt sorry for them. So many sound issues broke their set up a few times before cutting them off early. The day didn't run as slick as it should have. 

Not too bad a day for £50. If I was in London I'd pop along, but it's not worth travelling too far for.


----------



## Kerr

We also went to a comedy night at the Union Chapel on Saturday night. Loved the venue. 

Nina Conti was the headliner and she was really good. The mask set really cracked me up. I'd definitely recommend going along to see her live.


----------



## Grommit

John Legend at the Glasgow Hydro.

3rd Row from the front and the second time seeing him there live. Amazing, truly great performer and song writer.


----------



## Spyke

Week today will be flying to Las Vegas for Route 91 Harvest Festival. Would be surprised if anyone (other than our USA/Canada friends) haave heard of a single artist performing :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray

Just got back from watching Neil Diamond at the Manchester Arena.

Bit unsettling going back there for first time this year, but the concert was great. He still has a great voice.


----------



## Kerr

Back home and a last minute decision means I'm going to see the Pigeon Detectives again tomorrow night. 

They are excellent live.


----------



## Kerr

Spyke said:


> Week today will be flying to Las Vegas for Route 91 Harvest Festival. Would be surprised if anyone (other than our USA/Canada friends) haave heard of a single artist performing :lol:


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-41466116

I hope you're ok.


----------



## macca666

Kerr said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-41466116
> 
> I hope you're ok.


I second that Kerr. Just arrived home last night from Vegas so thankfully missed the tragic events. There's been three major event over the past 3 weeks in Vegas (I heart radio festival, Life is beautiful festival and the route91 Harvest) and I was in Vegas for the first two.

It's surreal seeing it in the news knowing that we were there less than 48 hours ago.


----------



## Kerr

The Pigeon Detectives gig last night was brilliant. Hard to believe it was a Monday night in Aberdeen as it was some atmosphere. 

They came up and joined us in Brewdog for a beer afterwards too.


----------



## transtek

Went to see Green Day last night as part of the Corona Capital festival here in Mexico City, 3 hours of pure joy, really, really incredible performance!
Also saw The Drums, The Shins and Crystal Fighters on the same stage, so 12 hours of standing when you're getting on for 50 ain't easy, but it was my daughter's eighteenth birthday present, so something she will remember for the rest of her life!


----------



## J1ODY A

beach boys at Royal Albert Hall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Heading to The Killers tomorrow night.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Saw OMD at the Academy on Friday 17th November. Was a solutely brilliant


----------



## fretfret

Squeeze, at The Sage Gateshead, wonderful show.


----------



## Smanderson117

Just last night went to Chapel in Leeds (crazy venue in an old church, great atmosphere) to see Tom Walker. Check him out on spotify absolutely brilliant voice, reminds me of Maverick Sabre or Rag 'n Bone man etc. Support act I've never heard of called Tors but were very good, almost mumford and sons esque

Only about 100 people in the place!


----------



## Wilco

Grommit said:


> John Legend at the Glasgow Hydro.
> 
> 3rd Row from the front and the second time seeing him there live. Amazing, truly great performer and song writer.


Saw him at Manchester arena, absolutely incredible live. One of the first acts to appear after the attack and the place had a weird feel for a little while.

Jack Savoretti as the support act was fantastic too, VERY impressed by him.

Recent gigs
Emeli Sande who again was faultless and moved the crowed to tears with her speech regarding the Manchester attack. 
Callum Scott as the support act was very good, seems such a genuinely nice bloke too.

Key 103 Live. Its official I'm old. I hated every moment of this but my wife wanted to go so we did.
Sigala... Who?
Rita Ora... Mimed. Badly.
Louisa Johnson... couldn't hit any high notes so didn't really try.
John Newman..... OMG :lol: karaoke time
Louis Tomlinson... 10 Minutes of using pretty much every swear word in the English language. Lovely in front of a predominately young audience.
Zara Larrson..... Throat infection so struggled but still the best performance of the night.

We left before James Arthur and Rudimental came on. Terrible but very funny night and we got an email just as we got home asking if we want tickets for next years show.. err no thanks.

Seeing Alfie Boe and Mariah Carey next month so I think that should be more up my street :lol:


----------



## _Si_

Orbital at the Apollo Manchester.
Properly brilliant gig, danced me socks off!


----------



## Kerr

This thread had died a death.

The Brewdog AGM last week had the headliners at Twin Atlantic and Maximo Park. Great fun with everything else going on.

Next weekend is Frank Turner again.

I'm looking forward to the second support act.


----------



## Kerr

I missed the second support band that I really wanted to see. The other support was The Arkells. They were really good. They at times sounded like Imagon Dragons, then had a lighter sound in other songs.











Frank was outstanding as usual. I was a bit annoyed at missing the start. The venue also had most of the drink taps off and it was way too hot. I read today they are closing so that explains a bit.



The Brewdog AGM was amazing again. What a day of stupidly excessive beer drinking, games and music. So many brewers all being their A game and it's often beer you'll rarely see.

It's worth getting a couple of shares just to get to the AGM alone.

I didn't get a chance to see much of Twin Atlantic, but Maximo Park were excellent. I'm now getting into their Risk to Exist album that I struggled with before.





The Killers from a couple of months ago. Brandon is a true showman that holds the entire crowd in the palm of his hands.


----------



## MarkSL

I don’t get to as many gigs as I used to, so I’ve resolved to make more of an effort this year! The last one I went to was Soulwax. They were very good, lots of energy, and three drummers all giving it everything (because you can’t have too many drummers...).

Before that I went to a Britpop revival. Bluetones, Sleeper, Space, Dodgy and a few others I’d never heard of. Great music, but there were a few too many ****ed up aggressive middle aged sad cases which ruined it a tad...


----------



## Guest

Recently I was on Kendrick Lamar concert and it was very cool and atmospheric. I think I'll get another one of his shows somewhere in Europe. I also read many reviews of albums and performances of various artists myself, and I understand that often these thoughts can affect your own opinion about the album. I know that there are different tutorials on how to write a music review, but anyway it's a fairly subjective opinion of a person, so go to concerts and listen to your favorite music!


----------



## nbray67

After seeing him on the TV playing the New Years Eve gigs, we booked to go see Niles Rogers and Chic at the Scarborough Open Air Theatre this weekend just gone.

All I can say is, that was a quality gig at a cracking venue (it did help with the current heatwave weather).

For a guy that has survived aggressive cancer, he puts his all into his gigs. Hats off to him.


----------



## fretfret

King King, Whitley Bay Playhouse, brilliant show.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I saw Will Downing, Melisa Morgan and Najee live at the Islington assembly hall last Friday evening, what an epic concert. Soul and Jazz music by the way.


----------



## pxr5

Saw Lionel Richie last week at Carlisle FC. Not my kind of music but he really was very good and some great songs.


----------



## Ben_W

Gerry Cinnamon.

Really liked his single, Sometimes, and I'd heard a couple of other tracks on YouTube so bought the album.

It's really very good. Belter and Diamonds in the mud are perhaps the two best tracks on the album. Some corking lyrics in amongst the tracks. Only criticism I can level at it is that it's a little short. 9 tracks, totalling about 30 mins.


----------



## Brian1612

Ben_W said:


> Gerry Cinnamon.
> 
> Really liked his single, Sometimes, and I'd heard a couple of other tracks on YouTube so bought the album.
> 
> It's really very good. Belter and Diamonds in the mud are perhaps the two best tracks on the album. Some corking lyrics in amongst the tracks. Only criticism I can level at it is that it's a little short. 9 tracks, totalling about 30 mins.


Had a drink with this guy a few years ago and was a good laugh. Great to see he is making a name for himself.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Brian1612 said:


> Had a drink with this guy a few years ago and was a good laugh. Great to see he is making a name for himself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Certainly is. Doing it all himself too. Not signed up to a record label apparently, despite all the big ones trying.


----------



## Kerr

Not been to much high profile gigs lately. 

Heading off to see Editors tonight. 

One of my favourite bands that have dropped off the radar for a while. I've no doubt it'll be loud and good tonight.




Backfired. The band called off at the last minute. Not amused.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Seeing The Coral in Liverpool tonight.


----------



## alex5230

Saw Ludovico Einaudi Live last summer. Simply incredible.


----------



## davidcraggs

Arctic Monkeys. Off to see Roger Taylor's Queen Extravaganza next.


----------



## bigmac3161

Slayer lamb of god anthrax and obituary in Dublin Thursday nite mental nite with some equally mental people. The end on the road for slayer touring and there going out in style. They where the first gig I ever went to aged 16 in 1988 now I feel old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Somehow my step son has talked me into going to Download next year so my next acts will be Def Leppard - for the 4th time - Slipknot, Skindred, Slash ft Miles Kennedy amongst others. Despite my body being broken he's talked me into camping for the full 5 days too.

I might very well be nuts :lol:


----------



## pxr5

Rick Astley at the Liverpool Echo Arena last Saturday (17 Nov 18). I saw Lionel Richie earlier in the year too. Neither of these are my type of music at all (was for my wife really) but both gave excellent shows. The only downside of this show was the long break between the support (Gabrielle) and Rick himself. Way too long and God knows what they were preapring to take so long.

The show itself was rather surreal. Apart from his own popular tunes, we had the keyboard player dressed as Rick Wakeman and did a bit of 6th Wives (which I could appreciate). Also a bit of Daft Punk. But what made my night was when he sang a nostaligic song about his musical infulences which involved famous albums covers displaying in rotation on the big screen at the back. And one was Rush's Hemispheres (my favourite band btw), so if Rick is a Rush fan he's OK in my books. He was also on stage with the Foo FIghters earlier this year - lol. All in all a good show "Never Gonna Give You Up" has been in my head ever since.


----------



## marrio

Last concert I was at was my kid's Christmas concert. Before that it was LA Riding which included; Rage Against The Machine, Rise Against, and Muse.


----------



## Kerr

Good to see this thread coming up again.

I've not much planned from now on. 

Embrace play Aberdeen in a few weeks. I've also got Luke Sital-singh soon after. 

There is also the Brewdog AGM. Deaf Havana, Idlewild, The Xcerts and Fatherson have been named so far. More to come. 

I've also got tickets to go make a weekend of it in Cork to go see David Grey. 

No festivals booked as yet. She's claiming we will only do one this year if we have a campervan.


----------



## mattr8700

Kerr said:


> There is also the Brewdog AGM. Deaf Havana, Idlewild, The Xcerts and Fatherson have been named so far. More to come.


Deaf Havana are a fantastic live band, great for a singalong, I'm not keen on their latest album though.

So far this year I've seen Architects (absolutely bloody brilliant, and great to see how far they've come) and Frank Turner, who had Jimmy Eat World supporting, which was a really fun evening.


----------



## Kerr

mattr8700 said:


> Deaf Havana are a fantastic live band, great for a singalong, I'm not keen on their latest album though.
> 
> So far this year I've seen Architects (absolutely bloody brilliant, and great to see how far they've come) and Frank Turner, who had Jimmy Eat World supporting, which was a really fun evening.


Missed this post.

Frank Turner is class. I've seen him loads of times now.

Just getting ready to head into town for Embrace. It's the Good Will out 21st anniversary tour.

How old do I feel tonight? One of my favourite albums from my teenage years is being celebrated when I'm just about 40.

Hurricane#1 as the support. Two songs I can sing there too.


----------



## chris182

Since I last posted on here I've seen Metallica, Dinosaur Jr., Shame, Foo Fighters, Dodgy-The Wildhearts-Reef-Terrorvision on 1 bill, Status Quo again, The Interrupters, Jordan Allen, The Lounge Kittens, got Terrorvision coming up again.

We also go to the Butlins music weekends at Skeggy so we've seen a lot of tribute bands and also a few originals. Though not many originals left when you go to the Sixties and Seventies weekends.

The Bootleg Ball is all tributes from all era's, some really good ones, though they all sound good with a few drinks down you.


----------



## Kerr

chris182 said:


> Since I last posted on here I've seen Metallica, Dinosaur Jr., Shame, Foo Fighters, Dodgy-The Wildhearts-Reef-Terrorvision on 1 bill, Status Quo again, The Interrupters, Jordan Allen, The Lounge Kittens, got Terrorvision coming up again.
> 
> We also go to the Butlins music weekends at Skeggy so we've seen a lot of tribute bands and also a few originals. Though not many originals left when you go to the Sixties and Seventies weekends.
> 
> The Bootleg Ball is all tributes from all era's, some really good ones, though they all sound good with a few drinks down you.


Some of the Butlins weekenders look really good. Some of the line ups look strong.

Does it have a festival like atmosphere?

I'm off to see Luke Sital-Singh tonight. He won't be to everyone's taste, but like him.


----------



## virgiltracey

Went to see Joanne Shaw Taylor at the Birmingham O2 a couple weekends ago, absolutely electric show


----------



## chris182

Kerr said:


> Some of the Butlins weekenders look really good. Some of the line ups look strong.
> 
> Does it have a festival like atmosphere?
> 
> I'm off to see Luke Sital-Singh tonight. He won't be to everyone's taste, but like him.


I suppose that would depend on which of the weekends you go to. Try and think of who will be attracted to each of the weekends and the age group they are catering to.

We tried the Sixties this year for the first time and it was so full of mobility scooters you could hardly move.

We've done the Seventies weekends now for about 10 years and always enjoy it. How could you not, with likes of Slade, T-Rex, David Bowie, Blondie, Queen, ELO, The Eagles, The Rollin' Clones. They are just some of the ones I prefer, mostly tributes of course.

You do get a lot of stag and hen Do's and some really good fancy dress outfits. You have to remember that all the music weekends are all adult only so it can get a bit messy.

Difference between these weekends and a festival is obviously that you have a choice of accommodation and a choice of where and when to eat and its all undercover with seating, if your early enough to get a seat that is.


----------



## chris182

Terrorvision last night at the o2 Ritz in Manchester. Another absolutely brilliant gig. The energy they put in their performances is unbelievable. Admittedly there are bands whose music I prefer but none where I enjoy the atmosphere quite so much and they get everyone bouncing around. 
The Amorettes supporting, never seen these before but great band with some really great sounds. Having listened to them on youtube its a pity they didn't do a few more songs. I'm sure they will have made a few more fans.


----------



## bigmac3161

Metallica slane castle the support acts where pants but the old boys can still rock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

went to see garbage last night, in camb.


----------



## mr2nut123

State Champs in Leeds. Superb pop punk band from the US :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

We went to see David Gray when we were in Cork. It was a strange gig to say the least. 

It went from the crowd paying zero interest and drowning out Gray on certain songs to blasting every word out full pelt.

Half the gig was rude and disrespectful, the other half was highly enthusiastic.


----------



## Bug Sponge

chris182 said:


> Terrorvision last night at the o2 Ritz in Manchester. Another absolutely brilliant gig. The energy they put in their performances is unbelievable. Admittedly there are bands whose music I prefer but none where I enjoy the atmosphere quite so much and they get everyone bouncing around.
> The Amorettes supporting, never seen these before but great band with some really great sounds. Having listened to them on youtube its a pity they didn't do a few more songs. I'm sure they will have made a few more fans.


Great venue The Ritz, one of my faves.


----------



## chris182

Bug Sponge said:


> Great venue The Ritz, one of my faves.


Only 1 more coming up for the Ritz, at the moment, The Interrupters next Feb, but it is a cracking venue.

I've got Volbeat at the Apollo, Reverend and the Makers at the Academy, Jordan Allen at Gorilla, somewhere I've never been before, Of Monsters and Men at the Academy and I've just got a ticket for Babymetal for the Apollo next Feb.

I only found these very recently (Babymetal) and can't for the life of me think why. I've been into rock/metal all my life and had never even heard of them. They are huge in their home Japan, but then I've found they've played Sonisphere (4 years ago), Download, Leeds/Reading and this year Glastonbury, Wembley Arena among concerts all over the world. They've opened for Red Hot Chili Peppers, Metallica, Guns N Roses, Korn, Lady Ga Ga, etc, and they're still only 20 and 21 years old. Some fantastic live performances on YouTube.


----------



## chris182

Well Volbeat were fantastic on Tuesday in Manchester. A good mix of older stuff and their new material.


----------



## RandomlySet

We went to see Anderson .Paak a few weeks back in Birmingham


----------



## Alex_225

Volbeat at Brixton a couple of weeks ago. Absolutely awesome. For those who are not familiar check them out. Danish band that sound like a mix of Elvis and Metallica!! \m/

Tickets booked for Amon Amarth (Arch Enemy supporting) and Airbourne next month as well!


----------



## chris182

Alex_225 said:


> Volbeat at Brixton a couple of weeks ago. Absolutely awesome. For those who are not familiar check them out. Danish band that sound like a mix of Elvis and Metallica!! m/
> 
> Tickets booked for Amon Amarth (Arch Enemy supporting) and Airbourne next month as well!


Yeh, Volbeat were really good in Manchester. Seems we were lucky to see them at all. They cancelled Bristol the weekend before and they walked off only 1 song in at Belfast.

Reverend and the Makers tomorrow at the Academy.

Would like to see Jinjer playing at Academy2 but they,re already sold out.

Got Jordan Allen next week and Of Monsters and Men the weekend after.


----------



## JB052

Brian Auger's Oblivion Express at Musiktheater REX Bensheim Germany


----------



## Kerr

Not music, but I went to see Alan Carr last weekend in Fort William. 

He was absolutely woeful.


----------



## Shiny

Saw Mike Peters (the Alarm) last night at Swindon Arts Centre as part of his Hurricane of Change Tour. Cosy little venue, an acoustic set and a good hour and half of an almost sombre and slightly surreal story by song, kind of Billy Bragg does War of the Worlds. Then followed by a 45 min upbeat encore of "what song would you like me to sing?".

One of best gigs i've seen, certainly in a long while, and well worth seeing if you are a fan of the Alarm, or acoustic sets.

http://thealarm.com/hurricane-of-change-30th-anniversary-uk-tour-october-november-2019/


----------



## Kerr

Off to see Turin Brakes tonight. 

Massively underrated band over the years.


----------



## Andyblue

Snow Patrol tonight 

Absolutely Superb :thumb:


----------



## chris182

The interrupters last night at the Ritz in Manchester. Absolute blast, so much energy, so many good songs.

Ska is still alive.

Babymetal in a couple of weeks and Poppy in March.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Not music, but I went to see Alan Carr last weekend in Fort William.
> 
> He was absolutely woeful.


:lol: You drove from Aberdeen to fort William to see Alan carr:doublesho Its a good job its a decent road.


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: You drove from Aberdeen to fort William to see Alan carr:doublesho Its a good job its a decent road.


Not a chance. We were away for the weekend staying with a friend. She had bought tickets for everyone as Alan Carr playing Fort William was a big thing to them.

It was good timing as doubled up with the opening of the Black Isle brewery's new pub opening. :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Not a chance. We were away for the weekend staying with a friend. She had bought tickets for everyone as Alan Carr playing Fort William was a big thing to them.
> 
> It was good timing as doubled up with the opening of the Black Isle brewery's new pub opening. :lol:


Thank god for that, I thought you were losing it, you did not go up skiing as well when there , or more a sledge to get home from the new bar:lol:


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> Thank god for that, I thought you were losing it, you did not go up skiing as well when there , or more a sledge to get home from the new bar:lol:


It was in October and the weather was decent.

The other half is into skiing. She goes with her pals and partners every year. They are just back from Maribel.

Once the dog kicks the bucket I'll take up apres skiing.


----------



## telewebby

Just booked tickets to see black stone cherry in october and Nightwish in december

Alex


----------



## chris182

Well what a fantastic weekend. 
Went to see Babymetal at the Apollo in Manchester on Saturday night and then drove down to watch them again at the Apollo in Hammersmith on Sunday night. 
Poppy in a couple of weeks in Manchester.


----------



## hawkpie

Steel Panther couple of weeks ago. Holy Moly!!!


----------



## phillipnoke

Rod Stewart he was brilliant


----------



## Kerr

This thread is dead. :lol:

Starting to get gigs booked up now. It's been too long without live music. 

I've got Frank Turner and the Sleeping Souls, and The War on Drugs to look forward to.


----------



## RS3

They keep moving those that I booked forward a year.
Supposed to be taking my 12 year old to his 1st proper gig on Monday - Fu Manchu - Now its Sept 22.
The OM gig was supposed to happen June 20, then moved to June 21, now June 22:wall:.
Also booked to see "Stoner" next May in Manchester:thumb:.


----------



## alfajim

Saw, The futureheads last sat. Only about 18 months since I bought the tickets. They were still as good as the last time I saw them.


----------



## Nidge76

I went to 2 festivals this summer. Due to see Amyl and the Sniffers in November in Camden but as they're Australian I can't see it going ahead.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Nothing since 2019. On a positive note, there are murmurs Bruce and the E Street Band are touring next year, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kerr

ridders66 said:


> Nothing since 2019. On a positive note, there are murmurs Bruce and the E Street Band are touring next year, fingers crossed.


Indeed. I'll be at that too if he comes.


----------



## ridders66

Kerr said:


> Indeed. I'll be at that too if he comes.


Apparently Croke Park in Dublin have been approached and license applications have been put in for them for April 2022.


----------



## Itstony

last concert for me was Bruce and the E-Street Band, must be 2008 ish??
Not mega fan, but love a good band and concert and boy does he tear the aris out of it too, three hours non stop, amazing.
Thought the E-Street band was dissolved after Charles Giordano passed away.

I've missed so many opportunities to see Lady Ga-Ga and hope to do it soon.


----------



## Shiny

The Waterboys are playing locally in a couple of weeks. I wouldn't mind going but two things are putting me off. One, i'm still somewhat anxious of crowds and, secondly, it will be a sit down gig no doubt, so more like a church concert, with people clapping along.


----------



## Kerr

Went along to the Brewdog AGM yesterday. The Zutons were the headliners. 

The queues were far too long for food and drink.


----------



## Mugwump

Itstony said:


> last concert for me was Bruce and the E-Street Band, must be 2008 ish?? .......Thought the E-Street band was dissolved after Charles Giordano passed away.


Has anyone told Charles of his demise? He is still listed as part of the band for next years Springsteen tour; ESB included  

Think perhaps you meant Dan Federici, who died in 2008 and was replaced by Charlie Giordano (or perhaps Clarence Clemons who died in 2011 and was replaced by his nephew Jake?).


----------



## Andyblue

Elbow at Edinburgh castle 👍🏻
Superb evening


----------



## RS3

Took my youngest (13) to see Gandalf the Green, The Atomic *****wax and Nebula at the Parish in Huddersfield a couple of weeks ago. Big fan of the Atomic *****wax, 3rd time seeing them.
Went to see The Red Hot Chilly Peppers at the Olympic stadium about a month ago with the whole family - it was good but £120 a ticket too rich for me tbh. That's about my 11th time I've seen them in 3 different countries. Before that I took the youngest to see the band Stoner and we are looking forward to seeing Fu Manchu in September.


----------



## Podie

Feels like a bit of a gig drought for me this year 

Saw the Blue Stones back in March and Amongst Liars more recently in July (worth checking out if you like rock music)

I missed Jerry Cantrell (of Alice in Chains) due to having tinnitus (pointless going to a gig if you can't hear) and Faith No More, Rage Against the Machine and Limp Bizkit have all cancelled on health grounds 

For someone who usually does about 10-12 gigs a year, it's been a realy dry spell the last few years!


----------



## telewebby

Recently Saw Nightwish at Resorts World with Turmion Kätilöt and Beast in Black Supporting them. All 3 were very good, I still miss Marco on the older songs playing off against Floor.

Then came Alterbridge/Halestorm/MammothWVH At Resorts World. This was mindblowing - had gigs cancelled for the first two so seeing them together was the icing on the cake. Mammothwvh rocked, Eddie Van Halen's son - check them out.

And finally Napalm Death/Skindred/Volbeat At Cardiff. Napalm Death - I get it, tight but not my cup of tea. Skindred were amazing - didnt know anything about them going into it but what a show. Volbeat rocked & rocked hard cant wait to see them again

Alex


----------



## ridders66

I've got Springsteen & The E Street Band this year in Rome and Hyde Park. Circus Maximus arena in Rome, and Gold circle pit tickets with bar to the rear of the stage at Hyde Park. Happy bunny.


----------



## Kerr

ridders66 said:


> I've got Springsteen & The E Street Band this year in Rome and Hyde Park. Circus Maximus arena in Rome, and Gold circle pit tickets with bar to the rear of the stage at Hyde Park. Happy bunny.


I wanted to see Springsteen this year. I'm hugely disappointed to see he joined in with rip off ticket prices.


----------



## ridders66

Kerr said:


> I wanted to see Springsteen this year. I'm hugely disappointed to see he joined in with rip off ticket prices.


I paid face value for both our tickets, very reasonable.


----------



## Kerr

ridders66 said:


> I paid face value for both our tickets, very reasonable.


You got lucky then. As soon as I got the chance to buy the market pricing thing had tickets at ridiculous prices.


----------



## ridders66

Kerr said:


> You got lucky then. As soon as I got the chance to buy the market pricing thing had tickets at ridiculous prices.


I subscribe to the unofficial UK fan club, who have been agents for Bruces concerts for years. They get an allocation, and do travel to the concerts.


----------



## Podie

Kerr said:


> I wanted to see Springsteen this year. I'm hugely disappointed to see he joined in with rip off ticket prices.


Sign up to Twickets as well - I've bought and sold on that platform and it's brilliant (face value or less).

I've even speculatively reserved a hotel room before now, and waited until the last minute to grab tickets.


----------



## Kerr

Podie said:


> Sign up to Twickets as well - I've bought and sold on that platform and it's brilliant (face value or less).
> 
> I've even speculatively reserved a hotel room before now, and waited until the last minute to grab tickets.


I've used Twickets for buying and selling too. 

The tickets were sold using Ticketmaster's dynamic pricing. I believe the tickets don't have a face value. The price was set by market demand. 

I think a large percentage of the crowd will have paid high prices for their tickets and would want to recover the money they've paid. I can't see many coming up at a reasonable price.


----------



## great gonzo

Jamie T At Portsmouth absolutely smashed it, one of the best gigs I’ve been too.


----------

